# Rooting Mesmerize 2.3.4 -Or- 2.3.5



## Twisty79

-*2.3.5 Root Instructions (US Cellular Mesmerize stock running Gingerbread 2.3.4 -or- 2.3.5) *-

Disclaimer: I am no way responsible for any damages resulting in a bricked phone!!!! Rooting you phone does Void your warranty. There are ways to flash back to stock ROMS basically making the Root non-existent (described below in the Special Note Section).

My specs: US Cellular Mesmerize Gingerbread 2.3.4 rooted running Awesome Sauce 10.5 with KGB glitch kernel For Radio EH09 ~Link~ { http://i.minus.com/j6FEwHQeev2PB.zip}

Before you start, you will need the files for your computer's OS if you have never transfered files between your phone and computer.

1. go download Odin here ( http://i.minus.com/jbpT0oUyJGi708.rar ). You will install this on your desktop, there is no need to have it on your phone.

2. Download "Clockwork Recovery Mod" to your desktop. ( http://i.minus.com/jGQgob6lxtnGS.tar )

3. Download the "Flashable_Root_Package.zip" to your phone ( http://i.minus.com/jEqFav7tQF4Jf.zip ). You will need a file manager (I use File Manager from the Android Market) ~Link~{ https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rhmsoft.fm }

4. using the file explorer find the "Flashable_Root_Package.zip" You will need to rename it to "UPDATE" (leave the .zip at the end). After renaming it you will need to move it to the "/sdcard/" directory if it is not already there.

-The point of no return-

5. On your phone goto Settings/Applications/Development and check USB Debugging. Open Odin on your desktop, pull the battery from your phone, plug the Samsung USB cable from your desktop to your phone. On your phone hold the volume down button until a Yellow Triangle appears displaying "Downloading"

In Odin you should now see an "ID:COM" box light up yellow with numbers inside.

!!!-note-!!! In Odin Do Not Click Any Boxes you are not specifically asked to. Bad things happen!

6. You will see a button labled "PDA" select the "Clockwork Recovery" file from the desktop that you downloaded earlier. Check the box beside PDA and hit the start button. Odin will do its thing and you will see "Reset" in the upper righthand corner when it is finished (it will take a while and your screen will power down, don't panic. Replace the battery and remove the USB cord, the phone should now power up normally.

7. Once your phone finishes booting, power it down again. In the powered down state hold the middle of the volume rocker down (you will feel the rocker has three settings). With the rocker down in the middle hit the power button. You will see the Samsung logo let off the power button and it will take you into Clockwork Recover mode (release the volume button). If you dont get into Clockwork power down & try again.

*!!!special note!!!* Now is a great time to make a Clock Work "Back-up" of your stock Rom. From CWM find the Back Up & Restore option and select it. You will now be at a second menu, select "Back up" and let it do its thing (will take a few minutes.)

(Go back to the main CWM menu & proceed if you completed the above Back up.)

8. from the menu you will see an option to "Install UPDATE.zip from sdcard", using the volume button scroll down and hit the soft key back arrow. It will take you to a second screen showing a list of NO's and one option for yes. scroll down and select Yes.

Clockwork will do its thing and the phone will reboot (slightly longer than usual). You are now Rooted!

9. Word of advice be careful which root apps you install. If you don't know what the app does, do some research (which if you are reading this you are obviously doing now). Using a kernel program I soft bricked my phone. My phone is obviously fixed now but now without much worry and work getting it back to square one.

I hope this helps (this also works with version 2.3.4). I did not discover this method, I simply put all the files and rewrote the instructions in one place.

«Special thanks to JPbreakfield for pointing me in the right direction»

Edit: added the stock ROM Backup option & fixed download links.


----------



## tylerw515

first! nice guide even though i already know how to do this ..


----------



## mezster

tylerw515 said:


> first! nice guide even though i already know how to do this ..


I am not trying to be mean, but could you please keep that "first" crap off this site, it does nothing to help further any discussion relating to the topic of this thread. As for the rest of your post: pressing the thanks button would have sufficed. And no, I am not a moderator, I am simply trying to appeal to your more sensible side.


----------



## jpaulwaite

mezster said:


> I am not trying to be mean, but could you please keep that "first" crap off this site, it does nothing to help further any discussion relating to the topic of this thread. As for the rest of your post: pressing the thanks button would have sufficed. And no, I am not a moderator, I am simply trying to appeal to your more sensible side.


That being said, let the mods do their jobs. They do a good job here. And in true standing with your post, nor will we tolerate derisive feedback on this site. So, play nice, mmkay?

On a more appropriate note, thanks for this Twisty. We appreciate you getting this out to people. :-0)


----------



## mezster

jpaulwaite said:


> That being said, let the mods do their jobs. They do a good job here. And in true standing with your post, nor will we tolerate derisive feedback on this site. So, play nice, mmkay?
> 
> On a more appropriate note, thanks for this Twisty. We appreciate you getting this out to people. :-0)


If you took that as derisive I should tell you that was not my intention. I just do not want to see this site cluttered with useless posts (like this one) that helped to ruin another dev site (among other reasons of course).


----------



## Twisty79

I want to send a special thanks to "Jbreakfield" for his initial help pointing me in the right direction (which I forgot to include in the original post).


----------



## snooky012001

were can i download the Flashable_Root_Package.zip this site dont work to download it​


----------



## Twisty79

I sent you a pm about two days ago.


----------



## sslinnger

hey twisty i couldn't get the flashable_root_package.zip to work either, i got it to DL to my phone but once i go to try and unzip it says either (bad) or no such file... little if you don't care? thanks in advance!

or is there an alternative file to download?


----------



## Twisty79

The problem before was it was hosted by an unknown host and they pulled the site. I had it backed up on my phone and posted it to the dropbox site.

Are you getting this error in Clockwork Recovery Mod? If so you can pm me your email and Ill send you the file directly.


----------



## Twisty79

Just FYI for all the dropbox account went awol, so the links at the moment are no good. They should be linked this evening.


----------



## Twisty79

Links Fixed!!


----------



## mena139

i followed the steps, and im stuck at 5. on my phone which is plugged into my computer the yellow triangle is still there saying downloading and dont turn off target!!! and in odin, nothing is happening, the box that says id:com has no numbers in it. please help... did i brick my phone?


----------



## JadeFalcon

Uhm.... How do I know if it worked?

I followed the steps - everything worked well enough. (a couple things were different than you have written, but I worked through it)

After installing the update.zip, it said it completed. So I restarted the phone - but it looks the same, with all my information there. Same build info and such shows up in the About Phone section. The ONLY thing I'm seeing different is the theme I had applied to my phone is not activated anymore. But the GO Launcher still is being used.

do I need to complete the root using the twLauncher?

TIA,
-J


----------



## JadeFalcon

mena139 said:


> i followed the steps, and im stuck at 5. on my phone which is plugged into my computer the yellow triangle is still there saying downloading and dont turn off target!!! and in odin, nothing is happening, the box that says id:com has no numbers in it. please help... did i brick my phone?


you need to dl the drivers for the phone first. I don't know if I can post URLs or not - but if you just google mesmerize drivers, they're available in the first link. Look for the orange download button.


----------



## Gonzo

mena139 said:


> i followed the steps, and im stuck at 5. on my phone which is plugged into my computer the yellow triangle is still there saying downloading and dont turn off target!!! and in odin, nothing is happening, the box that says id:com has no numbers in it. please help... did i brick my phone?


 no you didn't brick it. did you pull the battery out before going into download mode? i had the same problem starting out with Odin. unhook the usb from the phone, take the battery out, hook the cable back up, and try download mode again


----------



## mena139

Gonzo said:


> no you didn't. did you pull the battery out before going into download mode? i had the same problem starting out with Odin. unhook the usb from the phone, take the battery out, hook the cable back up, and try download mode again


i have the battery out


----------



## Gonzo

mena139 said:


> i have the battery out


it must be the drivers then. go to samsung.com and look for the Mesmerize there. you will find a download section where you can download the most up to date drivers to connect your Mes to your pc


----------



## Gonzo

JadeFalcon said:


> Uhm.... How do I know if it worked?
> 
> I followed the steps - everything worked well enough. (a couple things were different than you have written, but I worked through it)
> 
> After installing the update.zip, it said it completed. So I restarted the phone - but it looks the same, with all my information there. Same build info and such shows up in the About Phone section. The ONLY thing I'm seeing different is the theme I had applied to my phone is not activated anymore. But the GO Launcher still is being used.
> 
> do I need to complete the root using the twLauncher?
> 
> TIA,
> -J


download the superuser app from the market if you don't have it already, then download an app that would request superuser, or root access like a CPU control or root file explorer. when you open the app that requires root access, the superuser app will show a prompt asking you to accept or deny the access. if this works, you are rooted properly.edit: or if you just go into the preferences of the superuser app and update the binary, the superuser app should request superuser access for itself after updating the binary


----------



## mena139

how long does it usually take for the "downloading" after i plug my phone into my computer without the battery?


----------



## Gonzo

if it works properly, once you enter download mode on the phone, it should show up in Odin fairly soon after


----------



## Gonzo

let me ask you this mena. what happens if you just mount the phone to your computer to transfer files to and from the sd card? does that work properly?


----------



## JadeFalcon

the rom file is all that needs to be transfered - using the phone as mass storage is how I moved it over. Just transfer it to the root directory of the mass storage device when you connect it to your computer. I did use the explorer as mentioned, just to verify the file transferred to the correct location.

Remember to put it into debug mode after disconnecting the phone from USB though.


----------



## Cudeh

The CWM link is the same one as the ODIN link can someone please link me to the CWM link?


----------



## Twisty79

Sorry about the flub, there are seperate links at the bottom of the post. Im having difficulty editing the post with out the app (dont use a computer anymore either), Ill tryto get it resolved.


----------



## tylerw515

mezster said:


> I am not trying to be mean, but could you please keep that "first" crap off this site, it does nothing to help further any discussion relating to the topic of this thread. As for the rest of your post: pressing the thanks button would have sufficed. And no, I am not a moderator, I am simply trying to appeal to your more sensible side.


you just got yourself reported jokes on you.


----------



## larryp1962

tylerw515 said:


> you just got yourself reported jokes on you.


LOL @ TYLER


----------



## Boko11

I downloaded the flashable_root_package to my phone and I found it in ES file explorer, but when I try to rename it to "UPDATE.zip" It says "Operation failed! Please use a different name" Any help??


----------



## Twisty79

Boko11 said:


> I downloaded the flashable_root_package to my phone and I found it in ES file explorer, but when I try to rename it to "UPDATE.zip" It says "Operation failed! Please use a different name" Any help??


You don't have to rename the file if you don't want to or can't. When ever you go to flash the file via CWM bypass "flash UPDATE from sd" & use "flash zip from sd", it does the same thing (just a different way of doing it).

This is the best file manager I have found...

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.rhmsoft.fm

Good luck!

Sent from the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## stride

link for update.zip is broken, please fix! thanks


----------



## Twisty79

http://db.tt/X0WmgTO4

Not sure why Dropbox keeps changing the links?

Sent from the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## Oehmer

Twisty79 said:


> http://db.tt/X0WmgTO4
> 
> Not sure why Dropbox keeps changing the links?
> 
> Sent from the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


don't use dropbox to host files. mediafire or rapidshare are way better.
that being said, i need the flashable root package uploaded again please.


----------



## larryp1962

Oehmer said:


> don't use dropbox to host files. mediafire or rapidshare are way better.
> that being said, i need the flashable root package uploaded again please.


http://min.us/mD9TWdXq3


----------



## tpalshadow

Hello, does anyone please have working links for the three files needed?


----------



## hottcakes

nevermind...


----------



## hottcakes

odin

cwm for mes

flashable_root_package.zip already renamed to UPDATE.zip


----------



## ben62884

Has anyone used the above link for the update.zip? i am skeptical becuse it is only 288kb in size. and i dont know how big the original was.


----------



## larryp1962

ben62884 said:


> Has anyone used the above link for the update.zip? i am skeptical becuse it is only 288kb in size. and i dont know how big the original was.


If your going to flash an ICS rom you dont have to root


----------



## ben62884

larryp1962 said:


> If your going to flash an ICS rom you dont have to root


in order to install CWM i have to be rooted though dont i? I dont currently have CWM on my phone, I just have the straight stock gingerbread... no root, no bells n whistles... just straight stock


----------



## larryp1962

If you have Odin put this file in the PDA.... http://db.tt/uR0em1w7

Repatition NOT CHECKED

Start Odin when pass put battery back in and unplug USB CABLE .. let phone boot


----------



## Twisty79

Links have been added from Minus, good luck for all who are still looking for this info.

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## uelmenk

Could you send me the link for flashable root package?


----------



## showcasemodr

uelmenk said:


> Could you send me the link for flashable root package?


here is the zip file to be flashed from cwm fixed for cm7

https://www.box.com/shared/8dmr1b5vszb5tw9zr9ev


----------



## TheCockroach

I know it's been a LONG time but... does anyone happen to still have these files? I can't find my old copy's of them anywhere now, other then my Odin and the fixed cwm file, but need the update.zip file still. Been having a horrible time trying to reroot my mesmerize. Thanks ahead of time if anyone can help!


----------



## BladeRunner

I have the cwm-recovery-ALL.tar, su.2.3.6.1.x.zip and a bunch of stock images and ROMs both flashable zips and odin files.


----------

